# Vektorisieren und Symmetrie mit Illustrator - Anfängerprobleme -



## chrisC (2. April 2005)

Hallo allerseits!

Habe da eine Anfängerfrage: Ich habe eine Grafik - Blume -mit Illustrator CS vektorisiert (mit dem AutoTraceTool...)
Jetzt hätte ich sie sehr gerne symmetrisch. Wie gehe ich da am besten vor? Schneide ich eine Seite ab, kopiere die andere ? und wie dann zusammenfügen? 
oder ganz anders? für einen Standarduser sicher ein Witz... 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## aTa (4. April 2005)

Hi,
also wenn ich was symetrisch machen will, z.b. ein Gesicht dann mach ich immer erst die eine Seite, kopier und spiegel es. Ist denk ich die beste Lösung eine andere kenne ich leider nicht.
Google doch mal, vielleicht findest du was zur Symetrie.


----------



## chrisC (5. April 2005)

Danke, scheint echt die beste Methode zu sein!


----------

